# Vote For The Legend Of Zelda: The Wind Waker As Best Video Game Of The Decade



## Valwin (Nov 30, 2012)

> *The 10 Best Videogames of the Last Decade: Vote for The Legend of zelda WW and watch it announced live at Spike's VGA Awards!*


 
guys go here vote for what you want


http://popwatch.ew.com/2012/11/28/best-videogames-decade/


----------



## DaggerV (Nov 30, 2012)

Don't we have like 8 more years till this decade ends? Or is it on Spike time lap?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 30, 2012)

Can't decide between Batman Arkham City or Mass Effect 2. I really loved the story in Mass Effect 2 and how epic it felt... but Arkham City was total fan service.

I'd vote for Half Life 2, but I'll be honest, the fact that the story isn't done at all, it doesn't deserve my vote, and Portal 2 outweighs Portal 1 in every way imaginable. Wait, why the fuck is Wii Sports on there? I'd say scrap that and put Assassin's Creed 2 or Skyward Sword up there.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 30, 2012)

The list of nominees: The Wind Waker, Half-Life 2, World of Warcraft, Shadow of the Colossus, Bioshock, Portal, Mass Effect 2, Red Dead Redemption, Arkham City... and Wii Sports.

One of these games is not like the others...


----------



## DaggerV (Nov 30, 2012)

Scratch my comment, they're just slow, and that's a shitty list.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 30, 2012)

lolwindwaker


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 30, 2012)

Where is Super Mario Galaxy?


----------



## loco365 (Nov 30, 2012)

I actually laughed when I saw "Wii Sports" on that list.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 30, 2012)

Actually that entire list is complete horseshit. No Portal 2 is a joke and anything other than Half Life 2 doesn't deserve a spot. Unless it's Portal 2.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Actually that entire list is complete horseshit. No Portal 2 is a joke and anything other than Half Life 2 doesn't deserve a spot. Unless it's Portal 2.


Half Life 2 is overrated. HL2: Episode 2 >>>>>>>> HL2. 

And even then, definitely not game of the generation. Maybe best FPS of this generation, maybe.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 30, 2012)

That's a pretty awful list.
I mean, I loved HL2 and Portal...but game of the decade? Hardly. As Guildy pointed out, should be Portal 2 instead. Though I still wouldn't vote that GOTD, but it'd sure blow the other titles off the list.

My vote went to Wii sports.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 30, 2012)

soulx said:


> Half Life 2 is overrated. HL2: Episode 2 >>>>>>>> HL2.
> 
> And even then, definitely not game of the generation. Maybe best FPS of this generation, maybe.


 
Couldn't have said it better myself. Maybe not best FPS, but HL2: E2 > HL2 in every way imaginable.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 30, 2012)

soulx said:


> Half Life 2 is overrated. HL2: Episode 2 >>>>>>>> HL2.
> 
> And even then, definitely not game of the generation. Maybe best FPS of this generation, maybe.


 
It's better Super Mario Galaxy by more than a half life.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It's better Super Mario Galaxy by more than a half life.


 
Super Mario Galaxy was actually original though. Half Life 2... well, was just another FPS. But the only thing it had going for it was the gravity gun and a story that sets it apart from other FPS titles. As much as I love HL2, it fails in comparison to the originality of Galaxy in pretty much every way.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 30, 2012)

Wind waker was the 4th game I've ever played. It was a pretty good, interesting, adventurous game.
Although the list was pretty stupid.
It gives random selections and that are stupid.
Wii Sports - LOL.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 30, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Super Mario Galaxy was actually original though. Half Life 2... well, was just another FPS. But the only thing it had going for it was the gravity gun and a story that sets it apart from other FPS titles. As much as I love HL2, it fails in comparison to the originality of Galaxy in pretty much every way.


 
You forget that the story, environment, and actual gameplay were by far some of the best and most pioneering in video game history.

Is the mantle of "FPS" so looked down upon for no real reason that people deny a true title greatness because of it? Even if that title slapped you upside the face with it's greatness in the manner of a large fish?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> You forget that the story, environment, and actual gameplay were by far some of the best and most pioneering in video game history.
> 
> Is the mantle of "FPS" so looked down upon for no real reason that people deny a true title greatness because of it? Even if that title slapped you upside the face with it's greatness in the manner of a large fish?


 
It was a FPS. I mean people walk into a room and see a guy just shooting something with a gun, and think "huh, must be a new shooting game".

Same people walk into a room sees a guy playing galaxy and thinks "huh, another stupid Mario ga..."
*player jumps off side of planet and loops back around and lands on an enemy head and loops back around again*
"HOLY SHIT THAT LOOKS FUN!"


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It's better Super Mario Galaxy by more than a half life.


Super Mario Galaxy is absolutely fucking pants-shittingly awesome. It had stellar platforming, great orchestrated music, stunning visuals. All those aspects combined made for one really really really good game.

Half Life 2 was good but ultimately pretty repetitive and had a number of flaws. It's a good game but most definitely not game of the decade.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 30, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> It was a FPS. I mean people walk into a room and see a guy just shooting something with a gun, and think "huh, must be a new shooting game".
> 
> Same people walk into a room sees a guy playing galaxy and thinks "huh, another stupid Mario ga..."
> *player jumps off side of planet and loops back around and lands on an enemy head and loops back around again*
> "HOLY SHIT THAT LOOKS FUN!"


 
A fun game doesn't always equal a great game.

God of War is fun but it isn't great. Half Life 2 is like art. It's supposed to be gripping, interesting.

Also simplifying HL2 as "just shooting something with a gun" is the equivalent of saying SMG is nothing but jumping on platforms.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> A fun game doesn't always equal a great game.
> 
> God of War is fun but it isn't great. Half Life 2 is like art. It's supposed to be gripping, interesting.
> 
> Also simplifying HL2 as "just shooting something with a gun" is the equivalent of saying SMG is nothing but jumping on platforms.


 
Except Mario Galaxy was is STILL a great game. Also there was an added element into SMG to make it different from other platformers, and that's gravity. I love HL2, I desperately want them to make HL3 and release it already, but I'd gladly take Mario Galaxy and it's complete originality over HL2 any day of the week.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 30, 2012)

Vote for Wind Waker?
Nope. I'll probably vote for Arkham City.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 30, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Except Mario Galaxy was is STILL a great game. Also there was an added element into SMG to make it different from other platformers, and that's gravity.


 
A platformer without gravity is not much of a platformer at all.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 30, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Except Mario Galaxy was is STILL a great game. Also there was an added element into SMG to make it different from other platformers, and that's gravity. I love HL2, I desperately want them to make HL3 and release it already, but I'd gladly take Mario Galaxy and it's complete originality over HL2 any day of the week.


 
Yes Half Life 2 wasn't original and it definitely didn't introduce anything we use today compared to Super Mario Galaxy.

Half Life 2 made fans beg for a sequel. Super Mario Galaxy made a sequel fans didn't even know they needed.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 30, 2012)

Gahars said:


> A platformer without gravity is not much of a platformer at all.


Nitpicky, much? You know what he meant.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 30, 2012)

soulx said:


> Nitpicky, much? You know what he meant.


 
Humorless much? He was making a joke.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 30, 2012)

Gahars said:


> A platformer without gravity is not much of a platformer at all.


 
...k.


Guild McCommunist said:


> Yes Half Life 2 wasn't original and it definitely didn't introduce anything we use today compared to Super Mario Galaxy.
> 
> Half Life 2 made fans beg for a sequel. Super Mario Galaxy made a sequel fans didn't even know they needed.


 
Except this isn't about the sequels. It's about the originals.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 30, 2012)

Oh wow, another Guild "Valve is god, Nintendo sucks" jackoff session. How original.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 30, 2012)

soulx said:


> Nitpicky, much? You know what he meant.


 
And I was pointing out, at least in part, that calling Mario Galaxy "completely original" (while at the same time dismissing HL2 as just another FPS) is pretty damn hyperbolic.

The game plays with gravity in cool, interesting ways, but it's still only playing with something that's already been long established - that's neat, yes, but revolutionary? Hardly.

Please note, and I cannot stress this enough, SMG is still a good game, a great game in fact. A game-changing revelation for the medium, though? Eh, not quite.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Half Life 2 made fans beg for a sequel. Super Mario Galaxy made a sequel fans didn't even know they needed.


Maybe that had something to do with the fact that the Half Life saga had a story. And that Half Life 2: Episode 2 ended on a cliffhanger.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 30, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> ...k.
> 
> 
> Except this isn't about the sequels. It's about the originals.


 
I'm just saying that there's a reason the hype for Half Life 3 is so large.

Also Half Life 2 launched the greatest innovation in gaming in the past fifteen years (Steam) and one of the biggest engines in years (Source) that introduced some of the greatest games ever made.

The game itself is still a FPS game I have not seen a parallel too. In terms of scope, story, variety, it's a groundbreaker.

SMG was a really solid platformer, probably the best 3D one (I'd probably say Spyro 3 was better but that's more of a personal thing), but it certainly wasn't as groundbreaking as Half Life 2.

Or we can all just agree Portal 2 was better than all of these.


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Nov 30, 2012)

I was hoping to see Melee but its 11 years old :c

Awful list IMO


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 30, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Oh wow, another Guild "Valve is god, Nintendo sucks" jackoff session. How original.


 
Not that Nintendo sucks, I love SMG, but it's not Half Life 2.


----------



## Valwin (Nov 30, 2012)

i don't get why Half life 2 and wii sports is in the list they are pretty meh


but yea Mario galaxy no been there is very strange


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm more surprised Wind Wanker is on that list, no one liked it and then it became another hipster game like Luigi's Mansion and Super Mario Sunshine.

Actually every first party for the Gamecube except for like Melee was shunned and then suddenly became an "underappreciated classic" a few years later.

EDIT: Even at that if they wanted a Nintendo game Super Mario Galaxy would probably be the most worthy of the decade. Not Wind Wanker.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Not that Nintendo sucks, I love SMG, but it's not Half Life 2.





Guild McCommunist said:


> Humorless much? He was making a joke.


 

At least I think he was. 

Anyway, it between Zelda and Arkham City(Basing it off the first game) from only a quick look.


Guild McCommunist said:


> EDIT: Even at that if they wanted a Nintendo game Super Mario Galaxy (2) would probably be the most worthy of the decade. Not Wind Wanker.


I think may have to agree.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'm just saying that there's a reason the hype for Half Life 3 is so large.


 Well that's because there's a story that has to be told. That's like the Halo series ending off at Halo 2. Or Mass Effect ending off at 2.





> SMG was a really solid platformer, probably the best 3D one (I'd probably say Spyro 3 was better but that's more of a personal thing), but it certainly wasn't as groundbreaking as Half Life 2.


 Maybe not as ground breaking, but still pretty big and it was a huge breath of fresh air which to some, is just as important.



> Or we can all just agree Portal 2 was better than all of these.


 
Done. That should be on there no matter what. Take off Wii Sports, or hell take off Portal 1. Because even though Portal 2 was a sequel, it still felt like it was entirely new and not something we played before.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 30, 2012)

God even Arkham City was _that_ good.

I mean it could've easily been GOTY if it wasn't for Portal 2 but game of the decade? Good lord no.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'm more surprised Wind Wanker is on that list, no one liked it and then it became another hipster game like Luigi's Mansion and Super Mario Sunshine.
> 
> Actually every first party for the Gamecube except for like Melee was shunned and then suddenly became an "underappreciated classic" a few years later.
> 
> EDIT: Even at that if they wanted a Nintendo game Super Mario Galaxy would probably be the most worthy of the decade. Not Wind Wanker.









Wind Waker didn't get stellar reviews when it came out and definitely doesn't have a 96 Metacritic score. Super Mario Sunshine definitely does not have great reviews and Luigi's Mansion was most definitely not praised for its visuals or gameplay.

Don't even get me started on Metroid Prime which everyone absolutely hated which is why it clearly doesn't have a Metacritic score of 97 and the sequel was clearly universally panned by the critics. And ugh, Twilight Princess was clearly considered to be utter rubbish by critics too.

You're absolutely correct Guild. Uh huh.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 30, 2012)

Half Life 2 = Life?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 30, 2012)

soulx said:


> Wind Waker got stellar reviews when it came out and definitely doesn't have a 96 Metacritic score. Super Mario Sunshine definitely did not get great reviews and Luigi's Mansion was most definitely not praised for its visuals or gameplay.
> 
> Don't even get me started on Metroid Prime which everyone absolutely hated which is why it clearly doesn't have a Metacritic score of 97 and don't even get me started on how the sequel was universally panned by the critics. And ugh, Twilight Princess was clearly considered to be utter rubbish by critics too.
> 
> You're absolutely correct Guild. Uh huh.


 
That solid 78 Metascore is a true testament.

I'm just saying Wind Waker was generally loathed by fans upon release and like tons of the "black sheep" Gamecube games suddenly became popular.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'm more surprised Wind Wanker is on that list, no one liked it and then it became another hipster game like Luigi's Mansion and Super Mario Sunshine.


I've already had this talk at least once on another thread, so I'm not gonna go too far into it, but why oh why does everyone have this idea that Wind Waker was so "hated" back then? It received an initial backlash from most of the fanbase, most of which subsided except for an extremely vocal minority. And it had amazing reviews even when it first came out. So I really don't believe all this "nobody liked Wind Waker in its time!" BS everyone keeps talking about.

But regardless, I do agree it's not the best game of the decade (even though it is one of my favorite games).

As for the Portal and Half-Life games, those have been on my "to-play" list for a long, long time. Really looking forward to it. I still have no idea why I always forget those games when looking for something new to play.



Guild McCommunist said:


> That solid 78 Metascore is a true testament.
> 
> I'm just saying Wind Waker was generally loathed by fans upon release and like tons of the "black sheep" Gamecube games suddenly became popular.


(Didn't see this until after I posted my comment).


Even if it WAS true that everyone hated Wind Waker at the time (even that's too much of a stretch, since it was specifically the visuals that got the initial backlash, not much anything else), why is it so bad that people have since come to appreciate it, along with other "black sheep" GameCube games? I find it hilarious that you put Valve, the poster child of "hipster gamers," among your favorites, and yet you seem to resent people being "hipsters" for suddenly liking previously hated GameCube games (you didn't say this directly, but at least to me, the various times you've talked about this seem to heavily imply that).


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> That solid 78 Metascore is a true testament.
> 
> I'm just saying Wind Waker was generally loathed by fans upon release and like tons of the "black sheep" Gamecube games suddenly became popular.


Wind Waker was only hated by a minority of the Zelda fanbase that was pissy because they thought a cell-shaded art-style was _"for kids"_.

All these games that you seem to think have suddenly become popular were already well-liked at the time of release,


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 30, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> I've already had this talk at least once on another thread, so I'm not gonna go too far into it, but why oh why does everyone have this idea that Wind Waker was so "hated" back then? It received an initial backlash from most of the fanbase, most of which subsided except for an extremely vocal minority. And it had amazing reviews even when it first came out. So I really don't believe all this "nobody liked Wind Waker in its time!" BS everyone keeps talking about.
> 
> But regardless, I do agree it's not the best game of the decade (even though it is one of my favorite games).
> 
> As for the Portal and Half-Life games, those have been on my "to-play" list for a long, long time. Really looking forward to it. I still have no idea why I always forget those games when looking for something new to play.


 
Reviews aren't really telling. Everyone hates Metal Gear Solid 2 but it has the highest Metascore of any MGS game. Fans didn't like Wind Waker on release. Critics loved it but critics aren't fans. Well they don't grade as fans. Fallout 3 got great reviews but a lot of diehard Fallout fans find the game almost insulting. A lot of the canon in the game is incredibly contradictory to the originals. New Vegas was much more canon faithful but got a significantly lower Metascore.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 30, 2012)

soulx said:


> Wind Waker was only hated by a_n extremely vocal_ minority of the Zelda fanbase that was pissy because they thought a cell-shaded art-style was _"for kids"_.
> 
> All these games that you seem to think have suddenly become popular were already well-liked at the time of release,


Fix'd. I think it's an extremely key detail for why Guild and some others believe it was so hated.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Reviews aren't really telling.* Everyone hates Metal Gear Solid 2* but it has the highest Metascore of any MGS game. Fans didn't like Wind Waker on release. Critics loved it but critics aren't fans. Well they don't grade as fans. Fallout 3 got great reviews but a lot of diehard Fallout fans find the game almost insulting. A lot of the canon in the game is incredibly contradictory to the originals. New Vegas was much more canon faithful but got a significantly lower Metascore.


Is that so? Because I was under the impression that most people thought Metal Gear Solid 2 was really good, they just didn't like Raiden much.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 30, 2012)

soulx said:


> Is that so? Because I was under the impression that most people thought Metal Gear Solid 2 was really good, they just didn't like Raiden much.


 
Outside of its awful protagonist and awful storyline and gameplay that's horribly dated it's a pretty good game.

Wait, it isn't.

It's got some really cool moments and some nice writing here and there but the game is still completely off the fucking rails, makes no sense, and is a complete joke compared to Metal Gear Solid 3.

Metal Gear Solid 2 is like the retarded cousin of the franchise. You invite him to Thanksgiving and Christmas but in the end you'd rather hang out with Metal Gear Solid 3 on your own free time.

EDIT: If you want a good litmus test on the subject...

Metal Gear Solid 3's end boss is a long-building conflict between your mentor, a maternal figure, a physical representation of loyalty.

Metal Gear Solid 2's end boss is a fucking Spiderman villain you fight with a katana.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Outside of its awful protagonist and awful storyline and gameplay that's horribly dated it's a pretty good game.
> 
> Wait, it isn't.
> 
> ...


Yeah, no. Metal Gear Solid 2 is great. Not MGS3 great but still really damn good.

CBA to give some long explanation as to why so I'll just leave this.

http://www.1up.com/features/metal-gear-solid-2-gamings-greatest-con-job?pager.offset=2


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 30, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Oh wow, another Guild "Valve is god, Nintendo sucks" jackoff session. How original.


 
OH WOW another condescending comment from a mindless Nintendo fanboy zombie.

This thread was doomed to fail from the beginning.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 30, 2012)

soulx said:


> Yeah, no. Metal Gear Solid 2 is great. Not MGS3 great but still really damn good.
> 
> CBA to give some long explanation as to why so I'll just leave this.
> 
> http://www.1up.com/features/metal-gear-solid-2-gamings-greatest-con-job?pager.offset=2


 
I truly believe MGS2 was a case of Kojima wanting the franchise to end with MGS and getting strongarmed into creating another game. He then hoped that creating a game so bad and insulting would make the franchise a fallout zone and essentially dead. But somehow people gobbled his shit.

He then thought the next route was making a swan song, an end to the franchise that would leave a good taste in the mouths of its fans so they could go "Metal Gear Solid, it was a great franchise that ended so well." So he made Metal Gear Solid 3.

I liked MGS2 when I played it but looking back, it's completely unlikeable, almost designed to be so. It gives you control of Solid Snake, that awesome character you loved from MGS, and then yanks him away and gives you a completely unlikeable thundercunt to play with for the rest of the game. Just to insult the player more, they keep Solid Snake in there, but as a side character who just keeps taunting you by saying "You could have played as me! Hah!"

Add on top of that bosses that dropped from the awesome, creative ones of Metal Gear Solid to, well, fat assholes on roller skates and Jesus vampires, it feels like the game is designed to be hated. In the end you fight a character you have no real attachment or knowledge or care about, who just so happens to be Doctor Octopus, on top of the Federal Reserve Building, with a katana. Because the game is designed to be fucking awful.

It's like Dragon Age 2. In the end you kinda like it because it has that sweet Florence + The Machine end credits song but then when you think about it, the whole experience was rather awful and it was almost insultingly bad.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 30, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> OH WOW another condescending comment from a mindless Nintendo fanboy zombie.


ROFL. I didn't even PLAY my Nintendo systems today (I played Halo 4 with a friend). Explain to me how what I said indicated ANYTHING fanboyish on my part. I was simply making an observation.


Hyro-Sama said:


> This thread was doomed to fail from the beginning.


Oh ye of little faith.



Spoiler



Though I actually sort of agree with you.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> OH WOW another condescending comment from a mindless Nintendo fanboy zombie.
> 
> This thread was doomed to fail from the beginning.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 30, 2012)

soulx said:


> Just shut up.


 
Butthurt much?

We all know when you and Guild have a "discussion" it usually turns into something else which results in threads being locked. It's undeniable.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 30, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Butthurt much?
> 
> We all know when you and Guild have a "discussion" it usually turns into something else which results in threads being locked. It's undeniable. _The fact that I start bitching about how doomed the thread is as a result doesn't really help and possibly adds tons of fuel to the fire._


Fix'd.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Butthurt much?
> 
> We all know when you and Guild have a "discussion" it usually turns into something else which results in threads being locked. It's undeniable.


>missing the point

The issue is with you calling people "mindless Nintendo fanboy zombies". You can stay on your high horse all you want but when you start insulting random people and accusing them of being a fanboy, you're not any better.


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Nov 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Outside of its awful protagonist and awful storyline and gameplay that's horribly dated it's a pretty good game.
> 
> Wait, it isn't.
> 
> ...


 
Even if most of this is fake, i fucking fell from my bed laughting at that last sentence, really xDDD


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Metal Gear Solid 2's end boss is a fucking Spiderman villain you fight with a katana.


HEY! lol


----------



## Devin (Nov 30, 2012)

Wind Waker is awesome, voted for it. Suck it Half Life 2.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 30, 2012)

soulx said:


> >missing the point
> 
> The issue is with you calling people "mindless Nintendo fanboy zombies". You can stay on your high horse all you want but when you start insulting random people and accusing them of being a fanboy, you're not any better.


 
I don't see any randomness whatsoever in who he was directing that comment at.


----------



## ouch123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> I don't see any randomness whatsoever in who he was directing that comment at.


I once had an English instructor who despised the use of random to refer to things which were non-random. Personally, not one of my pet-peeves, but I understand where you're coming from. And, just to increase the magnitude of dickery to dick²:



soulx said:


> >missing the point
> 
> The issue is with you calling people "mindless Nintendo fanboy zombies". You can stay on your high horse all you want*,* but when you start insulting *strangers* and accusing them of being fanboy*s*, you're not any better.


 
Also, I agree that this list is pretty bad, mostly due to missing a number of great games.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I think Soul Calibur 5 deserves the GotD award


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 30, 2012)

another vote for wind waker here


----------



## emigre (Nov 30, 2012)

Half Life 2 and Portal 2 are fucking Godly and I don't even like FPS.

I like the art style in Wind Waker but like fuck I'd regard it as GOTD. Not even the best NGC game I played.

Lastly Persona 4 is the best game of the decade. 

#truefactsbruv


----------



## Terenigma (Nov 30, 2012)

Mass effect 2 and WOW belong on that list, wind waker for me is a great game but game of the decade? im on the fence about that. The rest dont even come close to being game of the decade.

Off the top of my head, games that deserve to be there =  mario galaxy, oblivion (or skyrim), metal gear solid 4, Resident evil 4, god of war 3


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 30, 2012)

I can understand how Portal 2 was not included, actually.

From my own experience I can tell that Portal changed the way I look at FPS games - previously most contained the odd platforming area and the Gravity Gun, as much as it was innovative, really wasn't much. Most FPS's revolted around the idea of shooting or hacking whatever was on the screen... And that was good.

...and then came Portal, and it was completely different. Based on a game that was focused on killing everything in sight, it was rather about pushing the player through a maze of perfectly-designed environments, focused around the Portal Gun and that alone. It featured platforming never before seen in an FPS - Portal forced the player to think, and GLaDOS was a great "incentive" that kept you going. It even had a fantastic story that was entirely capable of spawning a spacious sequel and it still is fresh, immersive, interesting and innovative. ...And all that within the time span of what, 2 hours?

I won't lie - Portal 2 improved on the formula in nearly every aspect, but when the world first played Portal, a sound of jaws collectively dropping all around the world.

It was different in every respect from an average FPS, and yet, it didn't feel like it was violating the formula - rather re-interpreting it... And it was good. Well worthy of the title, despite the lenght... But I won't cast a vote yet.

lolwindwaker


----------



## Arras (Nov 30, 2012)

Honestly Metroid Prime, Portal 2 and Super Mario Galaxy should've all been on this list. I'm not sure which one I'd have voted for though.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 30, 2012)

emigre said:


> Half Life 2 and Portal 2 are fucking Godly and I don't even like FPS.
> 
> I like the art style in Wind Waker but like fuck I'd regard it as GOTD. Not even the best NGC game I played.
> 
> ...


Personally, I feel that Wind Waker is quite possibly the best GameCube game, simply because I feel that it was the one that showcased the GameCube's power better than any other GameCube game. But I agree, definitely not game of the decade. I'm not sure WHAT I would consider game of the decade, honestly...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 30, 2012)

Also why is Mass Effect 2 on the list but not 3 or 1.

1, it's kinda a catch. Storywise I think it's far better than ME2 but admittedly it has weak gameplay and its buggy and ugly. 3, I personally thought it was the best of the franchise with the best gameplay, best story, and some truly amazing moments.

But most of that list is kinda ass.

Wind Waker, we already discussed that.

Half Life 2, discussed that too, admittedly the only game I think worthy to make the cut.

SotC, I actually never played it so I won't pass judgment.

Wii Sports, lol. It's a pretty awful game and a glorified tech demo at most. Maybe a bit of an innovator but it's not good.

Bioshock, ugh. I could write an entire doctoral dissertation on why this game is bad. I think the game is so filled with holes and issues that it doesn't even deserve the reviews it got.

Portal, also worthy of the list but Portal 2 was so much better. Portal felt like a glorified proof-of-concept while Portal 2 was a full realization of the franchise.

Mass Effect 2, I always felt it was the odd-one-out of the franchise. Solid gameplay that was worse than Mass Effect 3 and a story that was worse than Mass Effect. Personally I thought the third was the best but apparently I'm a minority there.

Red Dead Redemption, a fun game, a game of the year game, but not a game of the decade game.

Arkham City was a fun Batman game but I still found it a bit flawed. Combat was still a button mashing rhythm game at most and it does eventually devolve into a Banjo-Kazooie level collectathon.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Wii Sports, lol. It's a pretty awful game and a glorified tech demo at most. Maybe a bit of an innovator but it's not good.


I still don't understand why so many wii fans put this on their list of best Wii games. Even for the multiplayer aspect, there are far better games, like Super Smash Bros. Brawl, NSMB, Kirby's Return to Dream Land, and even the Mario games I'm sure (can't really speak for the last one though, since I haven't played a Mario Party since 3).


Guild McCommunist said:


> Arkham City was a fun Batman game but I still found it a bit flawed. Combat was still a button mashing rhythm game at most and it does eventually devolve into a Banjo-Kazooie level collectathon.


_Bat_jo-Ka_city_?


----------



## Sterling (Dec 1, 2012)

That list is absolute horse crap. Also, the list is for games that came out between 2010, and 2000. There were tons of great titles that came out in the last 10 years and I believe they need to run a battle like GameFAQs does to even get the last 10 candidates.

EDIT: You know what? I can do a much better job than this. Imma throw up a few polls to 1up these mooks.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 1, 2012)

I was going to ask why were Arkham City & Mass Effect 2 in there but it seems like they mean last 10 years (which they should have said in the title, to me last decade means 2000-2009 but meh people). Surely Arkham Asylum belongs in there instead what with City being nothing more than a sequel, a fantastic sequel nonetheless but still if Wii Sports (glorified tech demo) is in there instead of Wii Sports Resorts (a much more fleshed out game) then they got it wrong.

Out of that list I went for Wind Waker, there were better games like Mario Galaxy 2.

Has for Half Life 2, the first was certainly better as a whole but the second did take the story telling to another level though as much as I love it there were parts that were a bit "ho-hum".


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 1, 2012)

i had to do a double check. First read that as major's mask and thought "HELL FRACKING NO!

Winder waker? eh..."If only travel was faster for already discovered locations".


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 1, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> That solid 78 Metascore is a true testament.
> 
> I'm just saying Wind Waker was generally loathed by fans upon release and like tons of the "black sheep" Gamecube games suddenly became popular.


Maybe in 'Murica where they condemned it for being "childish" (the word is childlike by the way) and not looking like the Spaceworld demo (which to me looked like crap artistically anyway) but over here everyone I knew loved it at launch and so did the press. I was really pleased when I saw the first trailer that they changed the way it looked and to this day I still hold it as one of the most beautiful titles of any gen, still so much better than the two games that followed.

I think once everyone got used to the art style (and noticed how well it has aged) they gave it another chance and saw there was a really great game inside...shame about that treasure hunt at the end though.

Luigi's Mansion though, that was one flawed game. I loved the animations of Luigi and for a cartoony game it had better horror moments than the likes of Resident Evil but the game got old pretty fast.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 1, 2012)

Why would I vote for Wind Waker when there are 8 far better games on the list?


----------



## Valwin (Dec 1, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> Why would I vote for Wind Waker when there are 8 far better games on the list?


youre reading the wrong list them


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 1, 2012)

Valwin said:


> youre reading the wrong list them


youre link the wrong list them


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 1, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> Why would I vote for Wind Waker when there are 8 far better games on the list?


Which was the one that wasn't better?


----------



## chyyran (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm not going to vote for any game on this list. They are all different games, and should be compared to games of similar genre. It's like asking what the best fruit is. They don't have much in common, other than the fact that they're all great games.. well, most of them.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 1, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Which was the one that wasn't better?


Wii Sports, though, that's debatable...


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 1, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> Wii Sports, though, that's debatable...


Ouch.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 1, 2012)

It's just another attempt of Valwin's to push his Pro-Nintendo Agenda (PNA) on us all. Why do I have to vote for Wind Waker? Why not title the thread "Vote for the Game of the Decade" rather than include Zelda as opposed any of the other 9 games (at least 5 of which are miles ahead of WW)? Valwin is Nintendo's Glenn Beck.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 1, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> It's just another attempt of Valwin's to push his Pro-Nintendo Agenda (PNA) on us all. Why do I have to vote for Wind Waker? Why not title the thread "Vote for the Game of the Decade" rather than include Zelda as opposed any of the other 9 games (at least 5 of which are miles ahead of WW)? Valwin is Nintendo's Glenn Beck.


 
Settle down there turbo. It's a thread, he's expressing what he loves. No need to take offense to it, jesus. ohhh wait... ya okay it's you, now I remember. Not even going to try.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 1, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> It's just another attempt of Valwin's to push his Pro-Nintendo Agenda (PNA) on us all. Why do I have to vote for Wind Waker? Why not title the thread "Vote for the Game of the Decade" rather than include Zelda as opposed any of the other 9 games (at least 5 of which are miles ahead of WW)? Valwin is Nintendo's Glenn Beck.


 
Sir please your accusations are unfounded


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 1, 2012)

Valwin said:


> Sir please your accusations are unfounded


*Looks at Valwin's post history*

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Forstride (Dec 1, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> It's just another attempt of Valwin's to push his Pro-Nintendo Agenda (PNA) on us all. Why do I have to vote for Wind Waker? Why not title the thread "Vote for the Game of the Decade" rather than include Zelda as opposed any of the other 9 games (at least 5 of which are miles ahead of WW)? Valwin is Nintendo's Glenn Beck.


I beg you don't cry


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 1, 2012)

Forstride said:


> I beg you don't cry


It's just not the same coming from someone besides Pingy.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 2, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> It's just not the same coming from someone besides Pingy.


But you liked it anyways


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 2, 2012)

Castiel said:


> But you liked it anyways


I like a lot of things, dude.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 8, 2012)

won bitches


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 8, 2012)

Not surprised, but still think Arkham City or ME3 is by far more superior.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 8, 2012)

Gahars said:


> The list of nominees: The Wind Waker, Half-Life 2, World of Warcraft, Shadow of the Colossus, Bioshock, Portal, Mass Effect 2, Red Dead Redemption, Arkham City... and Wii Sports.
> 
> One of these games is not like the others...


 
Lol, but it's a fun game


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 8, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> Lol, but it's a fun game


 
It's a glorified tech demo. Scarce on content, scarce on features, and it loses its appeal really quick.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 8, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It's a glorified tech demo. Scarce on content, scarce on features, and it loses its appeal really quick.


 
I have fun with


----------



## Valwin (Dec 8, 2012)

in a   place were The Walking Dead won GOTY is no surprise that half life 2 won game of the decade  the VGA were pure shit


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 8, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> I have fun with


 
Well I have fun playing Dynasty Warriors but its one of the most notoriously rehashed and generally blah franchises of the past decade.



Valwin said:


> in a place were The Walking Dead won GOTY is no surprise that half life 2 won game of the decade the VGA were pure shit


 
Let me taste those delicious tears.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 8, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well I have fun playing Dynasty Warriors but its one of the most notoriously rehashed and generally blah franchises of the past decade.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me taste those delicious tears.


 
Wait just to see we're on the same page, it's wii sports right?
Ppl may not like it but I do. End of story.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 8, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> Wait just to see we're on the same page, it's wii sports right?
> Ppl may not like it but I do. End of story.


 
Yeah.

But my point is even if you "like it" it certainly doesn't deserve game of the decade.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 8, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Let me taste those delicious tears.


 
what tears ? VGA have always been shit we knew who was going to win even before  they announce them  bad games win awards gaming is dead


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 8, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Yeah.
> 
> But my point is even if you "like it" it certainly doesn't deserve game of the decade.


 
Oh I certainly agree! I just said it was a fun game. There are many titles who deserve that spot instead of that.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 8, 2012)

Valwin said:


> what tears ? VGA have always been shit we knew who was going to win even before they announce them bad games win awards gaming is dead



You sound rather hurt in the anal region.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 8, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> You sound rather hurt in the anal region.


not really il just wait  for the real awards the /v/GA


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 8, 2012)

Valwin said:


> not really il just wait for the real awards the /v/GA


 
Yeah /v/irgins are definitely not a group of pretentious neckbeards who think that they have a good opinion on video games when in reality they are just pretentious neckbeards.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 8, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Yeah /v/irgins are definitely not a group of pretentious neckbeards who think that they have a good opinion on video games when in reality they are just pretentious neckbeards.


shhhhhhhhhhhhhh is gona be funnnnnn


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 8, 2012)

Valwin said:


> shhhhhhhhhhhhhh is gona be funnnnnn


 
$10 says they vote up some pretentious indie hipster game that's OBSCURE and UNDER THE RADAR and continue to have a circlewank against the "evil big corporations" as they stroke their flaccid penises violently against Halo 4 and Blops II.

EDIT: I bet the video will land on r/cringe.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 8, 2012)

I went the hipster way and voted for Shadow of the Colossus


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 8, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Yeah.
> 
> But my point is even if you "like it" it certainly doesn't deserve game of the decade.


Oh the irony...


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 8, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Oh the irony...


How is it ironic? If anything, it's _tragic_ that someone thought it'd be a good idea to even include Wii Sports on the list. It's a good party game, I like it as much as the next guy when there's people around to have fun with, but it's a glorified tech demo, not a piece of art.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 8, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> How is it ironic? If anything, it's _tragic_ that someone thought it'd be a good idea to even include Wii Sports on the list. It's a good party game, I like it as much as the other guy when there's people around to have fun with, but it's a glorified tech demo, not a piece of art.


Oh, I agree completely. That's not what I was referring to as ironic, though. Never mind.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 8, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Oh, I agree completely. That's not what I was referring to as ironic, though. Never mind.


 
If you're referring to me complaining about the resistance to Half Life 2 here, then I'm not really saying that I wanted Half Life 2 to win because I "like it", I wanted it to win because it deserves it. It's an incredible game that pushed boundaries and is incredibly iconic. It is the game of the 2000's.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 8, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> If you're referring to me complaining about the resistance to Half Life 2 here, then I'm not really saying that I wanted Half Life 2 to win because I "like it", I wanted it to win because it deserves it. It's an incredible game that pushed boundaries and is incredibly iconic. It is the game of the 2000's.


I actually have no opinion on Half Life because I've played neither HL 1 or 2. I suppose I probably should though.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 8, 2012)

Valwin said:


> what tears ? VGA have always been shit we knew who was going to win even before  they announce them  bad games win awards gaming is dead


Half-life 2 was one of the most deserving games on that list IMO. Sure it was full of shit, but it had WW, RDR, and HL 2.


----------

